# Roway Front PTO for tuberame



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Roway Front PTO for tubeframe*

Converts front pto to 540rpm


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

was there anythong those bolens do not do? power sweeper hay baler, whirly rake, poison sprayer... pretty good...


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

sj
I don't know! I'm still looking!


----------



## Kramrush (Aug 13, 2004)

Mine have never mad me dinner or done the laundry but I never asked them to do so either.
Mark


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Mark
Well if you were to hook the front pto to a washing machine.....


----------

